# CM 690 II Advance mit geflickten Soundkabel?



## grigi (3. November 2011)

Der CM 690 II Advance wird von mir regelmäßig verbaut.
Top Qualität, - Hammer Tower!!! 

Jedoch, seit Mitte Oktober 2011 geistert eine seltsame Version des Tower in Deutschland herum. 
Bei insgesamt 4 gekauften Towern von zwei Lieferanten finde ich modifizierte Soundkabel, die mit Isolierband zusammengeflickt wurden. Desweiteren ein mir bis dato unbekanntes Massekabel im Bereich des Frontpanel. 

Bei den ersten beiden Towern dachte ich zuerst an Rückläufer (RMA) bzw. hatte ich den Lieferanten im Verdacht.
Der Händler (hardware2000) schwört aber Stein & Bein das er nichts damit zu tun hat und es sich um Neuware handelt. 
Und gestern kamen zwei Tower von Alternate - wo die Kabel genauso aussehen. 

Also 4 x CM 690 II von zwei Quellen die verbastelt aussehen. 
Alle seit Oktober 2011 im deutschen Handel zu finden. 
Mittlerweile bestätigen auch andere Händler die existens dieser "nachbearbeiteten" Soundkabel. 
Offenbar sind aktuell seit Mitte Oktober viele CM 690 II Tower davon betroffen 

Warum bastelt man bei nagelneuen Towern so ein Kabel rein? 
Sind CoolMaster die Soundkabel ausgegangen? 

http://www.computergrigi.de/mf/kabel01.jpg

http://www.computergrigi.de/mf/kabel11.jpg

http://www.computergrigi.de/mf/kabel12.jpg

http://www.computergrigi.de/mf/kabel13.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

da melde ich mich doch mal auch zu Wort ..


Wir hatten letztens ein CM 690 II verbaut und beim letzten Check fiel auf das der Kopfhörerausgang am Panell nicht funzte.
Beim gegentesten mit einen andern Casepanell war klar das der Fehler vom CM 690 Panell kommen mußte .
Da der Kunde uns schon auf die Füße stand haben wir kurzerhand ein neues bestellt und nochmal alles umgebaut ......mit dem niederschmetternden Ergebniss das das auch nicht funzte .

Der Kunde hat mich am nächsten Tag als ich ihm das Dilemma erklärte angeschaut als ob ich zu blöd wäre den Rechner funktionierend zusammen zubauen.

Einzigste Lösung war da er unbedingt das Case haben wollte ihm dann eine Usb soundkarte (Stick) zu geben so das er oben seinen Kopfhörer einstecken konnte.

Das heißt ich habe noch ein nagelneues Case an dem der Kopfhörerausgang am Panell nicht funzt 

edit : bei uns sehen die Kabel nicht so aus wie auf den Pics ..........vllt funzt es ja ohne diese nachträgliche Modifikation nicht


----------



## derP4computer (3. November 2011)

Sieht so aus, als wollte man einen Fehler in der Produktion und oder anderes Versagen irgendwie doch noch an den Mann bringen.
Kann mir vorstellen, daß die Maschine zum Ablängen der Kabel versagt hat, die Schneide war Stumpf, ein Anschlag ist verrutscht oder ähnliches.
Das gibt es in meinem CM 690 II nicht und wenn, dann hätte ich es zurück gebracht.


----------



## grigi (3. November 2011)

Da fällt mir ein, das Anfang Oktober alle CM690 II für zirca zwei Wochen aus den Shops verschwanden. 
Ich dachte ausverkauft - aber vielleicht wurden die Kabel eingebaut.
Die Modifikation ist ja nicht zu übersehen. 
Da müsste dann meiner Meinung nach wenigstens ein Hinweiszettel im Tower liegen, 
wenn man die so als Neuware ausliefert.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2011)

Könnte sein.

Auffällig ist halt das wir zwei Case hatten/haben bei denen das nicht so ist aber bei denen der Kopfhörerausgang des Panells nicht funzt


----------



## grigi (15. November 2011)

Heute frische CM690 Lieferung. 
Ich werd mal so ein Teil vot laufender Kamera auspacken. 
Wenn da wieder Flickzeug drin ist, stell ich den Film bei YouTube rein - als Beweis.

Upload läuft.
Upload vollzogen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iY1jq4rLfF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (16. November 2011)

Lol 

Na ja .....mir würde es ja schon genügen wenigstens ein Kabel zu haben mit dem der Audio Ausgang am Panell funzen würde.

Aber von Cooler Master meldet sich ja hier niemand zu Wort deswegen


----------



## bingo88 (16. November 2011)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein CM 690 II Lite bestellt. Da ist auch ein solches "geflicktes" Kabel verbaut. Wenn ich den Anschluss richtig anschließe (HD Audio und nicht AC97) funktioniert mein Panel aber.

Ahja, ich habe noch ein älteres CM 690 II Lite verbaut gehabt (ca. Dez 2010) und da war das auch nicht vorhanden. Da hatte ich mit dem Frontaudio auch irgendwelche Probleme, hat die Kabel nicht richtig erkannt oder sowas (der Realtek Soundmanager). Ist aber schon ewig her, habe das seit dem auch nicht wieder probiert...

Edit: Hab mir grad mal das Bild angesehen. Sieht so aus als wäre a) Pinbelegung falsch, b) Kabel zu kurz, c) es fehlte der AC97 Stecker...


----------



## jensi251 (22. November 2011)

Ist das auch beim cm 690 II advanced window?
Ich wollte mir das nächsten Monat kaufen und bin mir nun unsicher, da ich auf den Kopfhörer und Mikrofon Anschluss angewiesen bin.

Wieso sagt coolermaster nichts dazu?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Rurdo (23. November 2011)

hmm, aber komisch dass es nur beim CM 690 II so ist, und nicht bei allen CM-Audio-Kabeln... 
und vorallem finde ich es komisch, dass CM sich nicht zu wort meldet... wollen die etwas vertuschen?


----------



## jensi251 (23. November 2011)

Wenn ich keine Antwort von CM bekomme werde ich mir ein anderes Gehäuse eines anderen Herstellers kaufen.


----------



## StormyMaster (25. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was da los ist.
Üblich ist das bei uns jedoch nicht.

Wir setzen allerdings künftig auf die neue Version des CM690 II mit USB 3.0.


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2011)

Besteht denn die Möglichkeit in Erfahrung zu bringen, was da los ist/war? Ich meine, mein Panel funktioniert zwar aber trotzdem wäre es interessant zu wissen warum da geflickt werden musste.


----------



## StormyMaster (25. November 2011)

Wie auch andere Firmen, arbeiten auch wir mit Zulieferern, wenn etwas mal nicht selbst gefertigt wird. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die schwierigen Verhältnisse im asiatischen Raum dafür verantwortlich sind und es nicht zu Knappheiten bei den Stückzahlen kommen sollte. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, sodass es sich um eine Vermutung handelt.

Ich frage dennoch mal nach, kann aber nicht versprechen, ob etwas dabei herauskommt.


----------



## jensi251 (25. November 2011)

ok, danke.


----------



## jensi251 (28. November 2011)

HAt sich da jetzt schon was getan?


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2011)

Mich würde nach wie vor interessieren wo ich so ein Kabel herbekomme damit ich das Case nutzbar machen kann  (2x bräuchte ich so ein Kabel )


----------



## jensi251 (28. November 2011)

Echt schade dass sich niemand von CM meldet.


----------



## StormyMaster (30. November 2011)

So, ichabe Rückmeldung erhalten:

Wir verbauen keine minderwertigen Kabel. Wenn jemand den Eindruck hat, ist das eher subjektiv zu begründen. Alle Teile sind ihrer Funktion entsprechend ausgelegt und werden ausgetauscht, sollte es zu Problemen damit kommen. Wendet Euch dann bitte mit entsprechender Beschreibung an die RMA-Abteilung.


----------



## bingo88 (30. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, mein "geflicktes" Kabel tut's, damit hat sich das für mich dann erledigt


----------



## StormyMaster (30. November 2011)

Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung 
Wie gesagt: Falls die Kabel Probleme machen sollten, bekommt Ihr natürlich kostenlosen Ersatz über unsere RMA-Abteilung.


----------



## jensi251 (30. November 2011)

Ok, ich werde mir dann das CM690II advanced Window kaufen und werde dann ja sehen wie es aussieht.


----------



## Mageastor CM (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo jensi251,
wie schauts denn aus? Hast du auch ein geflicktes Kabel verbaut?

Gruß Mageastor


----------

